# I think I'm starting to get an ego



## Brooks803 (Aug 22, 2011)

Because I know this one came out AWESOME :biggrin: 

Ok, had to deflate my enlarged cranium:doctor:

Here we have a full size Rhodium Gent RB on a 1off blank of my creation. I reverse painted the blank a nice medium blue (which can be seen in certain spots on the pen). I wanted to try and incorporate more colors in the blank. I'm extremely happy with how it came out! Finish is MM to 12000 and polished with PlastX. And like any proud papa I took plenty of pics :biggrin:
















Several Closeups:












Thanks for looking!


----------



## crabcreekind (Aug 22, 2011)

Sweet cast, almost as the one i did the other week.. almost.


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 22, 2011)

well I dont know why you think that looks good.  I wouldnt even take that out of the house. 

of course thats because I think it would be taken from me


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, now that one's disqualified from the contest. Are you happy now?  Nicely done!


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 22, 2011)

WOW!! When I look at that I think "Arctic Swirl" it looks cold to the touch. OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## islandturner (Aug 22, 2011)

Stunning...!


----------



## MOtrooper (Aug 22, 2011)

You might have an ego... but based on all the AMAZING pens you and others create from your blanks, you are allowed to have an ego!


----------



## Curly (Aug 22, 2011)

*ego frozen waffle?*

Beautiful pen.


----------



## rizaydog (Aug 22, 2011)

Your right.  That is awesome.  Great job.


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 22, 2011)

Buzzzz4 said:


> Well, now that one's disqualified from the contest. Are you happy now? Nicely done!


 
Lol...I thought about this one for the contest, but I've got something even better planned for it. Now I just have to cast it and make it happen :biggrin:


----------



## hewunch (Aug 22, 2011)

Remember, if you win, you have to share your secrets.


----------



## snyiper (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice pen what color is that called Frostbite?


----------



## MarkD (Aug 22, 2011)

Yet another Beauty! Keep em coming!


----------



## omb76 (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome work Jonathon!  I can't wait to start turning some of your other blanks (besides the blue, black, & white - but those make me a lot of $ so I'm not complaining!).  It always amazes me to see how they turn out when finished!


----------



## ToddMR (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow I am so not worthy.  You do a hell of a nice job on castings.  I feel like I am in elementary school compared to your work lol.  Exceptional job.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Aug 22, 2011)

Sweet. Jesus.


----------



## jbswearingen (Aug 22, 2011)

That reminds me of the storms of Jupiter.  I mean that as praise.  Wow.  That looks AMAZING!

I've seen a few of your examples, turned by you and others here.  I'm assuming you sell blanks?  Do you have a site listing what you have on hand or do you cast to order?


----------



## EarlD (Aug 22, 2011)

Jonathon, that really, really nice!  Hope you display it at the Atlanta meeting next month.
EarlD


----------



## BSea (Aug 22, 2011)

ToddMR said:


> Wow I am so not worthy.  You do a hell of a nice job on castings.  I feel like I am in elementary school compared to your work lol.  Exceptional job.


And I'm in day-care.

And another exceptional blank & pen Jonathon!


----------



## renowb (Aug 22, 2011)

That is truly awesome Jonathon! Fantastic job!


----------



## hewunch (Aug 22, 2011)

Personally, I think you need to shave the cb and make a custom finial. But the cast itself is uber cool.


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 22, 2011)

Well not only do you make beautiful blanks, beautiful pens and beautiful pictures you are also just plain a good person, so you have a right to have an ego!  

That is a beautiful own!


----------



## t001xa22 (Aug 22, 2011)

Jonathan, this is, to me, one of the most beautiful of your creations. And one of my favorite colors is in the blue ranges, anyway. One question: how do you continue to top perfection? Just sayin'. Sincere congrats on another work of art.

Bill


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 22, 2011)

Now that is a great looking cast and finished product.


----------



## Toni (Aug 22, 2011)

All your pens are gorgeous, fabulous, incredible!!! Your photos are to die for, yep you can have an ego!! LOL


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the continuing support! It really does mean alot to me and I greatly appreciate it.

To touch on another post that mentions me (in a good way!). It talked about my evolution as a pen maker and blank caster. It made me think back on how I got to where I am. How I got here was not by myself, I got here through the support and knowledge of the wonderful members here of IAP. You can surmise to say that I am a product of the IAP. I took a weekend turning class back in Sept. 09. I learned EVERYTHING else by reading what others have done before me. Yes I put my own spin and personality into it, but the basic how to's are out there for anyone and everyone. I taught myself how to cast by reading and trial and error. So I guess what I'm trying to say is this. THANK YOU IAP :biggrin:  Members here are always willing to go out of their way to help and mentor those just starting out. 




jbswearingen said:


> That reminds me of the storms of Jupiter. I mean that as praise. Wow. That looks AMAZING!
> 
> I've seen a few of your examples, turned by you and others here. I'm assuming you sell blanks? Do you have a site listing what you have on hand or do you cast to order?


 
Thanks! I sent you a PM with selling details so this wouldn't become an ad.



EarlD said:


> Jonathon, that really, really nice! Hope you display it at the Atlanta meeting next month.
> EarlD


 
Thanks Earl! It'll be there unless someone shells out some $ for it! If that happens I'll just make another. Btw, I'm almost ready to ship out your box of goodies!



hewunch said:


> Personally, I think you need to shave the cb and make a custom finial. But the cast itself is uber cool.


 
Thanks Hans, and I agree. I gave it some serious thought on going double closed end or finial and other mods. Reason for not doing atleast the finial is the leftover blank didn't have much color to it, just plain white so I didn't think it would look any good.



t001xa22 said:


> Jonathan, this is, to me, one of the most beautiful of your creations. And one of my favorite colors is in the blue ranges, anyway. One question: how do you continue to top perfection? Just sayin'. Sincere congrats on another work of art.
> 
> Bill


 
Thanks Bill! I'm really proud of how it came out myself. As for your question...sometimes while I'm in the middle of casting I'll have an idea pop in my head so I give it a go. Trust me, there are ones that never see daylight once I've turned them. This one just happened to be a pure winner! And for some reason I tend to gravitate to blues, it's not even my fav color....go figure.



Toni said:


> All your pens are gorgeous, fabulous, incredible!!! Your photos are to die for, yep you can have an ego!! LOL


 
Thanks Toni! I can say the exact same thing right back to ya. Don't really have an ego though...wouldn't know what to do with it if I had one :biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 22, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a little ego <long as your not cooking for Ramsey!>. It's a great looking pen.


----------



## t001xa22 (Aug 22, 2011)

Jonathan, your comments about being a product of this organization really hit home to me. I have only been here a few months, and I can't believe just how much I've picked up and learned from so many other folks here. It was highly recommended to me by some folks at my local Woodcraft store that I look into IAP, and I am so glad that I did. I am convinced that the Woodcraft folks knew I would be doing even more business with them when I learned how to do more things, thanks to this group. So, as with you, I thank everyone here in this great place called IAP for all the help.


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 22, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> Nothing wrong with a little ego <long as your not cooking for Ramsey!>. It's a great looking pen.


 

LOL...I loved that show! I wanted Adrien to win though.


----------



## jeff (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks great on the front page :biggrin:

Nice work, Jonathon. It's been just a couple days shy of a year since your last front page. It's hard to resist you work and photography.


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 28, 2011)

Congratulations! Wow if he thought he had an ego before........:tongue::laugh::biggrin:


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 28, 2011)

jeff said:


> Looks great on the front page :biggrin:
> 
> Nice work, Jonathon. It's been just a couple days shy of a year since your last front page. It's hard to resist you work and photography.


 
WoHoo!! Thanks Jeff!!!! :biggrin: I just showed my wife and she said the same thing about making the front page a year ago. Now ya got me rethinking if I shoulda kept this one for the Best of IAP contest 

Thanks again to everyone for your continued support! Yall are the greatest!


----------



## Stick Rounder (Sep 6, 2011)

Congrats on the Home Page Photo.
Great looking pen.


----------

